# Gun ID ??



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

A friend has this old muzzle loader type pistol.We are wondering if any of yall might know who made it/value? 














































I think it says 18 and 18??? Any ideas?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That there is definatly and old muzzle loader type pistol marked 18-18 I'm sure of it...:001_huh:

Very cool piece, that's for sure an old one...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

18 might refer to the gauge of the bore - which would equate to roughly .652 caliber.

I can't tell from the pic - but those holes in the business end look might big...

Also, below the right "18" there appears to be some type of mark or symbol on the barrel. Any chance for a close-up of that?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks to be a percussion cap pistol, the percussion cap wasn't invented until 1839. One would assume if that's the case that the barrel markings are not the age of the gun.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm limited to using my iPhone right now - but I came across this thread that looks similar...

It's definitely old & probably an "economy pocket pistol" of the era 1840-1860 - Belgian or German. If the barrels are "turn-offs" it will be worth more.

http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=470725


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That thing is awesome. Can you imagine getting in a gunfight with that thing lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

How much you want for it?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not exact but looks similar.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=285813602#PIC


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Does the action still function properly?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Its very close to that one SP. The ID of the barrel is just a touch over 3/8" Here a few more pics of the "proof mark" Yes MH the action still works....


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

My searches so far have led me to the term Box Lock Pistol. Doing an image search yields many that look similar to the one you posted. Still looking...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/i...-1898/percussion-pistols/british-massive.html

This link puts the one they have at close to a grand.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

WW2 said:


> http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/i...-1898/percussion-pistols/british-massive.html
> 
> This link puts the one they have at close to a grand.


Pretty close,but mines a double barrel,so double the price right?:thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.gundersonmilitaria.com/pistolpercbrasselgfine.html

This one seems close. Belgian perhaps? barrel and trigger are very similar.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That's an interesting piece Drifterfisher! I know at one time Garth's Auctions did quite a bit of business with antique European firearms (mainly shotguns and drillings, etc.). However, he might be able to do an appraisal for you on this gem. I bet it would have some stories to tell if it could speak!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

scubapro said:


> That's an interesting piece Drifterfisher! I know at one time Garth's Auctions did quite a bit of business with antique European firearms (mainly shotguns and drillings, etc.). However, he might be able to do an appraisal for you on this gem. I bet it would have some stories to tell if it could speak!


I talked to it for an hour or so,still waiting on it...:whistling: I will check into this Garth's Auction.I've found some close to it online,and prices between $150 and $2800 I'm pretty sure its mid 1800's thats old.I have found some that are dated around the late 1860's early 70's that are pin fire,and some in the late 1700's that are flint lock.This one is a percussion cap.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

$150 cash


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> $150 cash


If I want to buy it it would cost me $225 Thats why I havent bought it yet.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, without knowing more that is a bit much. Cool gun though and could be worth much more.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

scubapro said:


> That's an interesting piece Drifterfisher! I know at one time Garth's Auctions did quite a bit of business with antique European firearms (mainly shotguns and drillings, etc.). However, he might be able to do an appraisal for you on this gem. I bet it would have some stories to tell if it could speak!



I just talked with Garth's and sent them an email with pics of it.We shall see.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here you go I'll trade you all these rods and reels about 12 reels and more than that Rods.
just want to get them out of here.:thumbup:


----------

